# Leaking Durapex Brand Pex Revisited



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I found more leaking durapex pipe today. I also was told who used the most of it in town. The subcontractors for the natural gas supplier that do their water heater installs. They exclusivly used that brand pipe. I found more of it today....it had a 2" split on the hot side within 10' of the water heater under the house in the crawl space. The water temp was 130 and the H.O. siad its always been the same temp since it was installed. The system is not closed and does not have thermal expansion control.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

durapex = oxymoron

sorry.... carry on.


----------

